# Old School Animal Crossing Week starts now!



## Jeremy

*Old School Animal Crossing Week
August 21, 2019 - September 4, 2019*​
Our new TBT Week is starting now! Welcome to Old School Animal Crossing Week, where we replay and celebrate all of the older Animal Crossing games. After almost seven years since its release, New Leaf has become the centerpiece of the forum, but The Bell Tree started back in 2004, so this wasn't always the case. Let's take a look at the games we'll be bringing back this week:


Animal Crossing for Nintendo GameCube, 2002
Animal Crossing: Wild World for Nintendo DS, 2005
Animal Crossing: City Folk (aka Let's Go to the City) for Wii, 2008
This is our very first time hosting Old School Animal Crossing Week, so it might be a little bit different (and bigger) than usual. To start, a lot of events won't require you to have an older game, so there will be things to do for everyone. You may have also noticed that the event will last two weeks. This is because, by popular demand, we are bringing back an art contest, which takes longer to run. A lot of events will only run over the first week, so be sure to check each one. 

Most TBT Weeks have given extra bells for posting in their related boards and this will also be the case during this one. The General AC Discussion, Animal Crossing, Animal Crossing: Wild World, and Animal Crossing: City Folk boards will have a small bell bonus during the full two weeks. 





But as we promised during the Bell Tree Direct, this TBT Week will have a lot going on! Through these various events you'll be able to win bells and tokens. Tokens can be used to buy items from the temporary event shop, *Tortimer's Mementos*. One of the very special new items you will be able to buy is the Tortimer collectible shown above. There will be many different ways to earn tokens through our various events, so without further ado, let's take a look at what's planned!





August 21, 2019 - August 29, 2019​
We're starting with an event that's all about your poor villagers who miss you very much! Boot up your old game (anything before New Leaf), and take a picture of a villager that talks about not seeing you in forever. *Click here to participate.*





August 21, 2019 - August 29, 2019​
Don't have an older Animal Crossing game? Our second photo event will be easier for you. In this one, you must pay homage to an old game by creating a scene in a newer one. Any game can be used to create your scene, including New Leaf. *Click here to participate.*






August 21, 2019 - September 4, 2019​
It's been a surprisingly long time since TBT has had an art contest and we've heard lots of people asking for one. It's finally here and to go with Old School Animal Crossing Week, the art should have an Old School Animal Crossing theme!  All submissions should be based on a game that came before New Leaf. Draw your favorite AC memory from long ago or if you haven't played any of the older games, create your best tribute. *Click here to participate.*






August 21, 2019 - August 31, 2019​
This edition of the Stalk Market is all about the Red Turnip! In Wild World and City Folk, you could buy red turnip seeds from Joan. After planting them, they had to be watered once per day or they would die. If you watered it for enough days, though, you could keep the red turnip forever or sell it for a large profit.




That's also how our event will work and you'll be able to keep this Red Turnip collectible forever if you remember to water it every day! To water it, simply purchase the watering can from the shop. It will be removed from your inventory each night, so don't forget to buy another one for the next day. If you forget to buy water for your turnip, it will rot and you will not be able to keep it. After a week of growth, the red turnip is yours to keep.




You can purchase the Red Turnip Starter from now until August 25th at 11:00 PM EDT. That will also be the first time it can die from lack of water, so buy your first watering can right away.

*Buying Period:*
Start of event - Aug 25 11PM EDT

*Growing Period:*
Aug 25 11PM EDT
Aug 26 11PM EDT
Aug 27 11PM EDT
Aug 28 11PM EDT
Aug 29 11PM EDT
Aug 30 11PM EDT
Aug 31 11PM EDT

These days show when you must have your daily watering can ready by. Can you remember to get water for your turnip every day? Good luck!





August 24, 2019​
Discord trivia is back, Old School Animal Crossing edition! This is a live event that will be taking place in our Discord on Saturday, August 24th, at 3:00 PM EDT. *Click here for more information.*






August 21, 2019 - September 4, 2019​
During the entire two weeks we will be giving away free items in Animal Crossing (for GameCube)! This event does not have any prizes, but we hope you'll see this as an opportunity to visit your old towns! *Click here to participate.*


----------



## Justin

*Old School Animal Crossing Week:
Discord Trivia*
August 24th, 2019




Sharpen your classic Animal Crossing knowledge! The classic TBT Fair event, Discord Trivia, is making a brief return during this week's Old School Animal Crossing Week. We'll be covering all games in the series before Animal Crossing: New Leaf.

Come on down to The Bell Tree's Discord chat room on *Saturday, August 24th at 12PM PDT / 3PM EDT / 8PM BST* to test your trivia skills answering old school Animal Crossing questions created by our staff. Just be sure to join the #ac-trivia channel in the sidebar during the event time and correctly answer questions posted by the host as fast as possible! *If you have not used our Discord before, please see the Discord Beginner's Guide here.** For security reasons, you will need to have previously signed into our server with a verified email Discord account in order to participate.*

To win a prize, you will need to be the first person to correctly answer at least one question. Everyone else gets... _fun_! Some people say it's fun at least...

By the way, for the best experience in the fast moving chatroom and to ensure you don't miss any questions, switch your Discord interface to Compact during the Trivia event. Under your settings, go to Appearance, and select Compact mode instead of Cozy.

*Rules & Guidelines*


The event will begin about 5 minutes after the advertised time and has been designed to last approximately 30 minutes.
Please remain respectful, appropriate, and do not spam the chat. We will be happy to ban you for the duration of the event if we warn you to stop and you continue.
The winner for a question will be the first user on the host's screen to provide the correct answer. There is naturally some amount of lag in a real time chat room, so understand that even if you appear first on your screen, you may not actually be.
Very minor obvious typos and spelling mistakes may be accepted, but at my discretion. The best way to ensure your answer is accepted is to be as accurate and close as possible!
If a question requires multiple answers, they must be on the same line and not sent as separate messages. If a question says be specific, specific names must be provided, not general terms.
*Do not edit your answers. Any messages marked as edited will be voided no matter what the change.*
Questions have been assigned as either regular or hard difficulty and will reward points depending on the difficulty.
Winners will be announced later after the event ends and posted in this thread when the logs have been reviewed, not during the event.

*Prizes*

For each regular question, the first person to correctly answer the question will earn 1 point. For each hard question, the first person to correctly answer the question will earn 2 points.

First, second, and third prizes will be awarded accordingly to the points standings:

*First Place:* 20 Tokens
*Second Place:* 15 Tokens
*Third Place:* 10 Tokens

Everyone who does not place in the top three, but correctly answers at least one question first will be awarded 5 Tokens.

Unfortunately, there are no prizes for answering questions beyond the first person as we would only be rewarding copying of answers.


----------



## Jeremy

The event is now live! Please note that the Art Contest's submission board will be added shortly.


----------



## Justin

For the record, it's still the 21st in Hawaii!


----------



## Chris

Justin said:


> For the record, it's still the 21st in Hawaii!



Bless timezones.


----------



## Vizionari

Whoa this looks packed


----------



## LambdaDelta

so for the red turnip, if I buy it now am I safe until the 25th?

also, if I buy it and the watering can together, am I safe until the 25th or 26th?


----------



## Blood Eclipse

This is so awesome. ^^


----------



## Lancelot

This is basically the fair, you guys really are treating us. Looks fun!


----------



## Sweetley

LambdaDelta said:


> so for the red turnip, if I buy it now am I safe until the 25th?
> 
> also, if I buy it and the watering can together, am I safe until the 25th or 26th?



Would like to know this too since I'm kinda confused about this part. :/


----------



## Justin

I believe the watering can will be checked at each of the times and dates listed under growing period. So you only need a watering can at the first time and date listed, and you'll need a new one every time fter that.

It's possible Jeremy will correct this when he gets the chance later tomorrow, but that's my understanding at least.


----------



## MasterM64

Thank you TBT staff for another fun set of events!  I look forward to checking in with one of my old towns for one of the events. I also noticed that raffle as well in the shop for the Doubustu no Mori letter set which I think is really cool as well!  It is going to be hard to choose what to get with my tokens, there are so many great choices...


----------



## rhinoo

thanks for this! i thought i might not be able to do trivia but i can!


----------



## MasterM64

Just out of curiosity, will the Red Turnip have a buyback value or be giftable/tradeable at the end of the event?


----------



## r a t

this looks really interesting! almost like a mini fire festival just animal crossing themed, very excited to participate in almost everything! thank u staff for treating us once again


----------



## dedenne

oh wow thanks staff for doing this


----------



## LambdaDelta

Rosetti said:


> almost like a mini fire festival



honestly not the comparison I expected to see today lol


----------



## Hat'

This looks so cool! I'll definitely be participating in those photo contests!


----------



## Trundle

Yayyyyyy! Discord Trivia! I’m not sure how knowledgeable I am on old AC games but I am still excited!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Ooh, feathers!  Definitely got to get me one of those.  This event looks great, thanks staff!


----------



## cornimer

Yay this looks so exciting! Also trivia is at a super convenient hour and I don't need to sneak away from dinner to participate this time


----------



## dizzy bone

ohh thanks for organising this! I'll try and participate in a few events... I really want to get another feather or a chance at those houses!!


----------



## moonbyu

cool! i'm totally participating.


----------



## Amilee

ohh this event is amazing!! i love it c: 
cant wait to participate


----------



## Jeremy

LambdaDelta said:


> so for the red turnip, if I buy it now am I safe until the 25th?
> 
> also, if I buy it and the watering can together, am I safe until the 25th or 26th?



Yes and the 25th. The list of dates is when everyone with a red turnip will need to have a watering can. Those who do will have their watering can removed from inventory. Those who don't will have their red turnip die.



MasterM64 said:


> Just out of curiosity, will the Red Turnip have a buyback value or be giftable/tradeable at the end of the event?



It will be giftable after the event. We will likely not have a buyback value in the shop, but this could be something we add to the event in the future.


----------



## Jacob

I love that collectibles are starting to get reissued more and more from different events <3 Thanks for hosting this!!


----------



## Alienfish

Loving that new turtimer collectible, sadly I don't think I'm gonna be able to participate much if at all ;x


----------



## Wildtown

very cool event ill hopefully be able to participate in a few!


----------



## seliph

do we have to have the turnip starter displayed for it all to work?


----------



## Wildtown

can i participate in both of the photo contests?


----------



## Jeremy

gyro said:


> do we have to have the turnip starter displayed for it all to work?



It doesn't need to be displayed. 

Also, the watering can doesn't display in lineups at all in case anyone's wondering. Just make sure you have one in your inventory by each date/time listed.



Wildtown said:


> can i participate in both of the photo contests?



Yes.


----------



## Ossiran

This looks to be a fun time.


----------



## Dim

The animal crossing nostalgia....


----------



## Sweetley

Jeremy said:


> Yes and the 25th. The list of dates is when everyone with a red turnip will need to have a watering can. Those who do will have their watering can removed from inventory. Those who don't will have their red turnip die.


So to understand it right: The watering can is active for the whole 25th and disappear as soon 
as the 26th beginn? Because of time zones, I'm wondering if I can get a new watering can right 
at time since 11PM EDT is 5 AM GMT+2 in my time (I always gets confuse when it comes to time 
zone differences, sorry...).


----------



## Wildtown

i got my eye on that beautiful letter set


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I can't even do the first challenge because I've talked to my villagers in all four games regularly for the last month lol

I'll check this out more later, looks like it could be a fun time! I have a few screenshots from the older games that I can share here or on my blog!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I'm actually already really attached to my Red Turnip.  Hopefully I can remember to water it and be responsible for once in my life lmao.


----------



## Maiana

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'm actually already really attached to my Red Turnip.  Hopefully I can remember to water it and be responsible for once in my life lmao.



I feel this! I haven't been active lately so I'm putting a reminder in my phone so I can water it. It's such a cute collectible!


----------



## Chris

Golbetty said:


> So to understand it right: The watering can is active for the whole 25th and disappear as soon
> as the 26th beginn? Because of time zones, I'm wondering if I can get a new watering can right
> at time since 11PM EDT is 5 AM GMT+2 in my time (I always gets confuse when it comes to time
> zone differences, sorry...).



For you the first watering can will disappear on August 26th at 5am*. Then you should buy a new watering can before 5am* on August 27th to prevent your turnip from dying. Then repeat every day from then onward. The easiest way to remember will be to do it at the same time each day. 

Jeremy, correct me if I'm wrong here. 


*this is only accurate if the time stamp on this post reads "7:21pm" for you.


----------



## mogyay

idk if i'm being rly dumb but idk how to interpret 'create an old game in a newer one' i assume u mean like an old ac scene right?? like bc it's an ac related event, bc i took it to mean like an old game in general but u mean like ac right

idk rly how i'd do that but maybe i'm being dumb ahhhh, can u give me baby example thanks

- - - Post Merge - - -

also this sounds rly fun and i'm excited, could u please make the watering can a visible and also permanent collectible please


----------



## roseflower

Thanks for the event   Hopefully I remember to water the turnip everyday.
*Red turnip hype!*


----------



## Dacroze

This looks really great! The timing couldn't be better, considering I just finished my last important exam for this semester. I'll try to participate this time more and submit some entries for the various events.
The Red Turnip is definitely my main goal this event. It is a great reminder from WW, where I never was able to get the golden or silver axe because I always got the other items during the trading quest. I think I ended up with every possible outcome and reward except an axe.
I'm also quite unsure what I can recreate in Pocket Camp and how, since I don't own any of the other new games


----------



## xSuperMario64x

For some reason it kinda bothers me that the watering can won't face the red turnip if we purchase it after the turnip lol


Am I the only one?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jeremy said:


> The list of dates is when everyone with a red turnip will need to have a watering can.



I was just about to ask about this, thanks for the info!


----------



## Chris

xSuperMario64x said:


> For some reason it kinda bothers me that the watering can won't face the red turnip if we purchase it after the turnip lol
> 
> 
> Am I the only one?



The watering can doesn't appear in collectible line-ups, so this isn't an issue!


----------



## Stella-Io

Blue Roses, so THAT'S where they came from. Man, I need them for my Luminosa lineup.

This is my first time participating in this event, this seems like alot of fun! I can't wait to see just how long my animals haven't seen me in CF or WW lol X)


----------



## will.

can we get multiple red turnips?


----------



## Mr_Persona

happy old animal crossing day or week


----------



## Stella-Io

donnellcrossing said:


> can we get multiple red turnips?



I guess we gotta buy one and find out. I have the same question too.

Update: just bought one, it wont let me buy another. Looks really nice thou.


----------



## Goth

Hi, this is so excitinggggg thank you like so much for hosting this jeremy wormy and justin wustin. Quick question, since i dont have many bells can i buy my turnips using food stamps/government financial aid? Just wondering if it qualifies since it is a food item after all. Also these games almost as old as my great grandmother they should be in the casket with her.  I like new and modern things like animal crossing pocket camp <3 but I guess I can be an old person for a week I'll just get botox and filler afterwards. Can't have any wrinkles now.


----------



## LadyDestani

I just wanted to say that I love, love, love that Tortimer collectible.  That is a must-have for me!

Thank you to the staff for hosting this event.  I'm really excited about it.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

I'm excited!  And also terrified I'm going to murder my red turnip, but we'll cross that bridge when we get there.


----------



## LilD

I don't have any older copies of AC games but good luck to everyone The blue and yellow feathers returning as prizes is amazing .


----------



## 2kimi2furious

Time for me to be really anxious about this turnip.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Thanks for hosting this. Unfortunately I won't be able to participate in most of the events, but at least I can do the turnip one. I have just enough bells to water all seven days.


----------



## toadsworthy

watering turnips irl


----------



## Paperboy012305

So uhh, what time at night is it when the watering can disappears from my inventory and I have to buy a new one?

I know its night time when it starts, but what time during night?


----------



## Chris

Paperboy012305 said:


> So uhh, what time at night is it when the watering can disappears from my inventory and I have to buy a new one?
> 
> I know its night time when it starts, but what time during night?



11pm EDT is when it is scheduled to disappear. 

Note that it might not be exactly on 11pm, but Jeremy will check to make sure it was bought by that time before it disappears.


----------



## Nougat

Yay thanks for another fun event! I'll be participating in the turnip game & the art contest (I can't draw but I'll try!) and I'm also submitting pictures/screenshots for the other two old school events.


----------



## sej

thank you for this event! it’s really nice to have something like this after a break from events


----------



## Sgt.Groove

I hope we can trade red turnips after the event, just like the famous mushroom I am in love with this unique item, I want to have my top row full of them <3


----------



## DaCoSim

Nooooooo!!!! I put in my wild world cartridge and it DOESN?T work!!!!! Tried it in my 3ds and my son?s DS


----------



## Lynnea

Thank you staff! ☆


----------



## Blood Eclipse

> Buying Period:
> Start of event - Aug 25 11PM EDT
> 
> Growing Period:
> Aug 25 11PM EDT
> Aug 26 11PM EDT
> Aug 27 11PM EDT
> Aug 28 11PM EDT
> Aug 29 11PM EDT
> Aug 30 11PM EDT
> Aug 31 11PM EDT



Does it have to be at 11pm on the dot that we buy a watering can or can the purchase be within 24 hours of buying the first can.

Example 1: I buy the first watering can at any time, as long as it's on the 25th
and the ones I buy after I can do the same as long as it's within 24 hours of the first purchase.

Example #2: I manage to buy the first watering can at 11pm. Can I buy the other watering cans at any time, so long as it's within the 24 hour mark or do O have to buy them all at 11pm on the dot.

I can't stay up until 11pm, so I'd really like to know which is the case and avoid needlessly buying any future watering cans if it comes down to the 11pm mark.


----------



## Justin

So the easiest way to explain this is that the times above is approximately when our systems will check if you have a watering can, and then remove it for the next day, so you can purchase your next one. As long as you have one when that happens, you're good.


----------



## LambdaDelta

even easier explanation, just check the shop daily to see if the watering can says "inventory / cart" or "purchase"


----------



## Sweetley

Little question: At what time will be the Contest Submissions board available?


----------



## Blood Eclipse

Ok. So I understand it as:
_"as long as the purchase is done before 11pm edt=24 hour mark._

_The first watering can, can be purchased anytime on the 25th and at 11pm your inventory is checked and the timer resets until the next day at 11pm."_

I really hope this is the case and I'm understanding correctly. 

Wish me luck.


----------



## Justin

The Discord Trivia event begins later today at 12PM PDT / 3PM EDT / 8PM BST. That's approximately 9 hours from this post -- be there or be square!


----------



## DubiousDelphine

well rip i cant join the discord quiz. It's 5 am where i live


----------



## rhinoo

8pm. Hm. Maybe.


----------



## Wildtown

id be 2pm hmm..


----------



## Trundle

This probably won't be fixed before trivia starts, but the banner on top of the page redirects to a broken link.


----------



## Dacroze

I hope I will make it to the trivia and be able to at least answer one question. I've joined the Discord server just today for the event. If there will be any questions regarding the name of characters I'm pretty much out anyways, because I played the german localized version where nearly every name ist different and I'm still not used to the all the English names.


----------



## Justin

Trivia in about 10 minutes!


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm hoping to snipe a correct question at least once.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Spoiler alert, I couldnt.

Edit: This is a lie. I got one.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I wasn't participating in trivia due to lack of knowledge but I still managed to get the 50 TBT they gave out lol


----------



## Wildtown

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I wasn't participating in trivia due to lack of knowledge but I still managed to get the 50 TBT they gave out lol



same... i went 0/20


----------



## Paperboy012305

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I wasn't participating in trivia due to lack of knowledge but I still managed to get the 50 TBT they gave out lol


Cheap Shot... SMH...

Btw, I did get one question right. Good thing I got back into playing Animal Crossing when they were out.

I'm talking about the Gold and Creepy set.


----------



## rhinoo

Trivia night was fun  thanks Justin! the end was a bit rude tho...


----------



## Wildtown

im_the_rhino said:


> Trivia night was fun  thanks Justin! the end was a bit rude tho...



ikr he YEETTED us xd


----------



## Alienfish

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I wasn't participating in trivia due to lack of knowledge but I still managed to get the 50 TBT they gave out lol



bruh how.

and yeah i didn't do it either, too crowded and i dont know that much about it anyway


----------



## LambdaDelta

you *really* need to keep posting off for like 2-3 seconds after putting up a question, so people can read them

I mean getting the point being a decent chunk based on typing speed (which idk how to even fix that, so w/e) is bad enough, but wow is it fun to not even be able to read the question before text spam buries it


----------



## moonbyu

Trivia was cool! Had a blast with you guys! I cried!


----------



## Paperboy012305

im_the_rhino said:


> Trivia night was fun  thanks Justin! the end was a bit rude tho...


I thought he was gonna ban us from TBT for calling Animal Crossing GameCube, Population Growing.


----------



## LambdaDelta

also low key annoyed at one question I'm fairly sure I *would've* gotten otherwise being missed because MY STUPID TEXT BOX WASN'T EVEN TYPING ANYTHING THE FIRST TIME

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> I thought he was gonna ban us from TBT for calling Animal Crossing GameCube, Population Growing.



a cause I can get behind


----------



## Justin

LambdaDelta said:


> you *really* need to keep posting off for like 2-3 seconds after putting up a question, so people can read them
> 
> I mean getting the point being a decent chunk based on typing speed (which idk how to even fix that, so w/e) is bad enough, but wow is it fun to not even be able to read the question before text spam buries it



I get why that would feel better but I believe that would actually just make it *more* of a typing contest if you know the answer and can't even type in the box yet because it's not open. People almost always are able to produce an answer even in that tiny short amount of time we currently have. If they are able to, they should be able to give that answer right away and win, not have to wait and race when it's open.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Justin said:


> I get why that would feel better but I believe that would actually just make it *more* of a typing contest if you know the answer and can't even type in the box yet because it's not open. People almost always are able to produce an answer even in that tiny short amount of time we currently have. If they are able to, they should be able to give that answer right away and win, not have to wait and race when it's open.



the problem isn't it being a typing contest, but that what's the point of even attempting at something if you can't even read it

like I only ever got halfway through any of the slow mode questions at best before they were completely buried, and just barely managed some of the non-slow mode ones


----------



## will.

LambdaDelta said:


> the problem isn't it being a typing contest, but that what's the point of even attempting at something if you can't even read it



i felt like most people were able to read it and answer at the same time, and that's the fun of trivia is the intensity youknow?


----------



## Paperboy012305

I mean, that's how every trivia at this forum (Or everywhere on Discord) goes, so you can't change the difficulty. You have to be competitive and quick witted.


----------



## LambdaDelta

donnellcrossing said:


> i felt like most people were able to read it and answer at the same time, and that's the fun of trivia is the intensity youknow?



I feel like some people just spammed answers midway through for random shot in the dark guessing tbh, which just made the clutter worse

like idm the answer spam, but answer spam coupled with unreadable questions was kinda the point I was close to dropping out. since it just stops being fun at a point where I'm flat out unable to even know what's happening

maybe the solution though is to use a voice chat buzzer system. though in that case, I'd never be able to join these, since i refuse to use voice chat anything


----------



## GuyWithThePie

Finally, an event for _me!_ Too bad I just missed the trivia... Probably for the best though since I would've schooled you all


----------



## Paperboy012305

GuyWithThePie said:


> Finally, an event for _me!_


It's already over, sorry bout that.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Paperboy012305 said:


> You have to be competitive and quick witted.



*gives you a semi-detailed flyer to read*

*shoves you down a flight of stairs right after handing it to you*

"BE COMPETITIVE!"


----------



## will.

Paperboy012305 said:


> It's already over, sorry bout that.



the discord trivia is, but we still have time for the week!

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> *gives you a semi-detailed flyer to read*
> 
> *shoves you down a flight of stairs right after handing it to you*
> 
> "BE COMPETITIVE!"



its not a flyer. its a sentence long question.


----------



## LambdaDelta

and for the record, I did enjoy it

but that doesn't mean I'm just gonna not complain about issues I had as well

though even without these issues, I doubt I'd of done very well myself. since my typing speed isn't all that hot to begin with, and when I try speed typing I tend to fumble it up enough to be illegible

- - - Post Merge - - -



donnellcrossing said:


> its not a flyer. its a sentence long question.



the length doesn't matter when you're shoved down the stairs in the half second after starting to look at

this is like nitpicking a ball being burnt orange when someone says reddish


----------



## Blood Eclipse

I use a mobile, so it's pretty much impossible to type faster. I try though ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -

The trivia was really fun even if I didn't win anything I liked reading all the reactions and comments


----------



## LambdaDelta

GuyWithThePie said:


> Finally, an event for _me!_ Too bad I just missed the trivia... Probably for the best though since I would've schooled you all



vanessa vs this guy trivia r2

- - - Post Merge - - -

also, idr what the exact first correct answer was, but since it became a meme of sorts, I do think the answer for the first question should include museum at least

rather it's faraway museum or fareaway museum
/my2cents

(and no, I don't think I was fast enough for this one either way. just only putting down "faraway" doesn't sound like a specified destination)

- - - Post Merge - - -

also, to the person who put down "far off", that just makes me think of some kk slider mailing service thing


----------



## GuyWithThePie

It's Farway Museum. Nothing between "Far" and "way". It's also worth noting that Blathers references this in Wild World when he talks about how he got his job as curator. His professor wanted to build a museum at the player's town, and nobody from the main Farway Museum wanted to move there.


----------



## cornimer

LambdaDelta said:


> also, to the person who put down "far off", that just makes me think of some kk slider mailing service thing



That was me LOL fareway should definitely be counted over my answer


----------



## Ossiran

I got one point in the trivia. More than I was expecting after I saw how fast some people were. Fun nonetheless!


----------



## Vizionari

I got one in the trivia as well so I'm satisfied xd


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

I have a silly question. What's with "School"?  I could see if it was "Old Animal Crossing", but why "School"?


----------



## ahousar97

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> I have a silly question. What's with "School"?  I could see if it was "Old Animal Crossing", but why "School"?



"Old School" is just a term to refer back to the old-fashioned,traditional, or classic Animal Crossings.

Besides, just calling it old sounds really uncool. xD


----------



## LambdaDelta

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> I have a silly question. What's with "School"?  I could see if it was "Old Animal Crossing", but why "School"?



old school's just a slang term to basically mean old fashioned


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

ahousar97 said:


> "Old School" is just a term to refer back to the old-fashioned,traditional, or classic Animal Crossings.
> 
> Besides, just calling it old sounds really uncool. xD





LambdaDelta said:


> old school's just a slang term to basically mean old fashioned


Ohhhh I see! Thanks to both.


----------



## Amilee

maybe im just blind but does anyone know when we will get our tokens?


----------



## LambdaDelta

Amilee said:


> maybe im just blind but does anyone know when we will get our tokens?



nothing's been said, though the contest submission ones will likely be after submissions are closed. as per usual with them

everything else I'd estimate either around the same time they distribute the trivia tokens for everything non-contest related or around the same time they close contest submissions for everything but the contest prizes, simply so they can get everything done in one big batch


btw, not that I'm complaining, but am I the only one that finds it mildly humorous how the big raffle prize for old school animal crossing week is the jp animal crossing logo in the new leaf stylization?


----------



## Jeremy

A few people had their turnip die tonight. But FYI, it doesn't change the image to the dead one unless you save your inventory.


----------



## LambdaDelta

a few people, like jeremy. smh, what a bad site influence

will you let us know the numbers left at any point, or nah?


----------



## Jeremy

4 died (including mine), and 104 are still alive.


----------



## will.

Jeremy said:


> 4 died (including mine), and 104 are still alive.



will you update us every night with the people who died?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Finally, I can buy another watering can. That has been bothering me for days!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Can your turnip die even if you water it every day?


----------



## Sgt.Groove

I hope my turnip doesn't die...


----------



## DubiousDelphine

wait can you have the rotten red turnip as a collectable? can you give to people later for tbt XP


----------



## Justin

Hello everyone! Here's the winners for the Old School Discord Trivia event on Saturday...

*First Place:* Vampnessa with 20 Tokens!
*Second Place:* BiggestFanofACCF with 15 Tokens!
*Third Place:* MapleSilver with 10 Tokens!

*Won A Question:* Vizionari, Ossiran, Trundle, LaBelleFleur, Locket, Coach, and Toadsworthy with 5 Tokens each!

Thanks for playing everyone, it was really fun to do one of these after so long.


----------



## Snowesque

DubiousDelphine said:


> wait can you have the rotten red turnip as a collectable? can you give to people later for tbt XP





Jeremy said:


> If you forget to buy water for your turnip, it will rot and you will not be able to keep it.


⠀⠀


----------



## Mars Adept

I?m surprised I did so well. I?ve never won anything on TBT before! Thanks staff for the event, and congrats to Vampnessa and MapleSilver for also winning.


----------



## Ossiran

No surprise at the winner. She was too fast, ha ha!


----------



## LambdaDelta

ngl, I'm surprised there was a solid second and third place


----------



## Lancelot

Congrats queen vanessa


----------



## DubiousDelphine

hey uh justin, can you put it on a later time next time? its was 6:00am for me and i dont think i could wake up that early


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Wow, congrats Vanessa!!!


----------



## r a t

this is like red turnip mafia/hunger games

well done to all the winners of trivia!


----------



## cornimer

Finally having no friends as a pre-teen and playing Wild World in all my free time has paid off! 
Thanks Justin for hosting and congrats to the second and third place winners!! This is my first time winning something (other than a raffle) on TBT so I'm really happy


----------



## DubiousDelphine

wait about the red turnip... do you sell to people to earn tbt or to the shop in this site?


----------



## Wildtown

DubiousDelphine said:


> wait about the red turnip... do you sell to people to earn tbt or to the shop in this site?



i have no idea id assume sell to the shop but there's no sell button on it...


----------



## rhinoo

Wildtown said:


> i have no idea id assume sell to the shop but there's no sell button on it...



Jeremy said that it's sellable after I think.


----------



## cornimer

I actually totally missed the part of the post that says you can sell the red turnip for a large profit after! I'm definitely keeping mine but I wonder how much it will be...


----------



## Wildtown

Vampnessa said:


> I actually totally missed the part of the post that says you can sell the red turnip for a large profit after! I'm definitely keeping mine but I wonder how much it will be...



im hoping for a whopping 33 tbt


----------



## Jeremy

It will be giftable after the event, but we probably won't buy it back directly in the shop until the next time we do this since I'm curious to see what the market value of it will be first.


----------



## seliph

is the watering can 24 hour locked? i was only able to get mine literally 5 minutes before midnight last night and i usually don't stay up that late D:


----------



## MasterM64

I missed the trivia because I had to work, but I wanted to congratulate the winners when I had the chance!  Congratulations Vampnessa and the other winners! 

*EDIT: What were the questions asked during the trivia? I am curious.*


----------



## Wildtown

MasterM64 said:


> I missed the trivia because I had to work, but I wanted to congratulate the winners when I had the chance!  Congratulations Vampnessa and the other winners!
> 
> *EDIT: What were the questions asked during the trivia? I am curious.*



hard ones where you cant even read them because people post 20 messages within 2 sec of posting xD but one was like ~ where did blathers send fossils to get appraised in animal crossing wild world?


----------



## cornimer

MasterM64 said:


> I missed the trivia because I had to work, but I wanted to congratulate the winners when I had the chance!  Congratulations Vampnessa and the other winners!
> 
> *EDIT: What were the questions asked during the trivia? I am curious.*



Some more I remember were:
-Name 3 holidays unique to Wild World
-Name 2 holidays added in City Folk
-Where could you see Dr. Shrunk perform in City Folk
-Which special character was added in City Folk
-List the years each game was released
-Name the tiny sized ocean fish added in Wild World
-Describe when and where you can visit Resetti in City Folk
-What colour statue does the fourth person to pay off their house get in Gamecube
-What does Gulliver want you to find in Wild World
-What special event happened in November at Nook's store in Gamecube


----------



## Paperboy012305

Huh? I thought I answered the Gold and Creepy Question first, was I mistaken?

Anyway, congrats to the winners.


----------



## Alienfish

Jeremy said:


> It will be giftable after the event, but we probably won't buy it back directly in the shop until the next time we do this since I'm curious to see what the market value of it will be first.



thank you but we got jobs, school or both ;v

anyway i hope someone buys the tortimer and sells it


----------



## Trundle

Paperboy012305 said:


> Huh? I thought I answered the Gold and Creepy Question first, was I mistaken?
> 
> Anyway, congrats to the winners.



On my screen, another user answered it first. Since your messages were so close together, you hit enter before you received the other user’s message, and client side your message was first. But to everyone else, your message came through after.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Trundle said:


> On my screen, another user answered it first. Since your messages were so close together, you hit enter before you received the other user’s message, and client side your message was first. But to everyone else, your message came through after.


Ooh. And I really thought I won a trivia game for once. I could say to myself, nice try.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Who answered it anyway? I know it wasn't Vanessa as she was confused.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Jeremy said:


> It will be giftable after the event, but we probably won't buy it back directly in the shop until the next time we do this since I'm curious to see what the market value of it will be first.



Real talk who actually plans on selling their turnip back?  I watered it and kept it alive for a week, it's my baby and I'm gonna keep it.


----------



## cornimer

Paperboy012305 said:


> Ooh. And I really thought I won a trivia game for once. I could say to myself, nice try.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Who answered it anyway? I know it wasn't Vanessa as she was confused.



As far as I remember it was BiggestFanOfACCF?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Still, I find it odd that I actually was quick enough to answer it first. Despite not being first...


----------



## MapleSilver

3rd place is more than I expected to get so I'm happy with how things turned out. With how fast people were I thought for sure that someone else would have gotten it.


----------



## Vizionari

Congrats to all the winners :>


----------



## Jeremy

gyro said:


> is the watering can 24 hour locked? i was only able to get mine literally 5 minutes before midnight last night and i usually don't stay up that late D:



It should let people buy a new one after their old one is deleted. It's a manual process, but they're all deleted at once. I'm pretty sure it was done much earlier than 11:55 last night though.


----------



## toadsworthy

This red turnip watering is gonna give me anxiety

- - - Post Merge - - -

estimates on how many will be left by the end of the event? 104 are alive still right now


----------



## Wildtown

toadsworthy said:


> This red turnip watering is gonna give me anxiety
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> estimates on how many will be left by the end of the event? 104 are alive still right now



im guessing under 80


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

toadsworthy said:


> This red turnip watering is gonna give me anxiety
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> estimates on how many will be left by the end of the event? 104 are alive still right now



It'll be fun to see exactly how many people care about this little pixel vegetable lmao


----------



## Dim

Red turnips are sold out already. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Guess that's my own fault for snoozing. Didn't think they wouldn't last long though.


----------



## LambdaDelta

it was actually always available to buy until the deadline

so it being sold out is just the staff's way of implenting the deadline cutoff

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vampnessa said:


> -Name 3 holidays unique to Wild World



still a tad salty about this one, since I'm fairly certain I would've gotten otherwise

stupid text box not typing anything when it should've


----------



## seliph

Jeremy said:


> It should let people buy a new one after their old one is deleted. It's a manual process, but they're all deleted at once. I'm pretty sure it was done much earlier than 11:55 last night though.



oh thank god, i just couldn't get around to it last night til it was almost too late

thanks though


----------



## Jeremy

Only 87 left now!


----------



## LambdaDelta

damn, that's quite a huge drop

17 lost, for those who want to know


----------



## will.

Jeremy said:


> Only 87 left now!



honestly not expecting that many people to die now. i bet a lot of people died because they bought the watering can with the turnip and then forgot to check on it today, but the people who bought another watering can already are sure to remember... but maybe i'm wrong!

im hoping a lot of people die so that it's a rare collectible hehehe


----------



## LambdaDelta

it currently has less in circulation than every house letter collectible, outside of the の

will need 37 more dead for it to match up to that, ignoring the possibility of any discardings and taking the raffle house set into account


----------



## will.

LambdaDelta said:


> it currently has less in circulation than every house letter collectible, outside of the の
> 
> will need 37 more dead for it to match up to that, ignoring the possibility of any discardings and taking the raffle house set into account



woah!!! definitely didn't realize that. do you have any idea of what it'll be worth in tbt? its just a turnip lol but it's still low in stock. i haven't ever participated in any other events so i have no clue what event collectibles are worth. i'm planning on keeping mine whatever the selling price may be.


----------



## LambdaDelta

who knows

I mean it has the limited quantity going for it, but at the same time, there's no way of telling what the other aspect to determine marketplace value (demand) will be like

it could end up being rare, but not all that sought out, and so decently valuable, but nothing noteworthy. or it could end up being so insanely valuable that the staff question on how to handle possible future rereleases lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I’m still taking care of mine. I don’t know if they die even if you water them every day.


----------



## LambdaDelta

if mine's dead, it's because I buried it in my shop inventory even though you're supposed to bury them in-game


----------



## Alolan_Apples

One question though. Why did they remove red turnips in New Leaf? It may not be a question about the event, but talking about red turnips made me ask this question.


----------



## Ossiran

Alolan_Apples said:


> One question though. Why did they remove red turnips in New Leaf? It may not be a question about the event, but talking about red turnips made me ask this question.



Likely because there was no need for the trading game in New Leaf.

And my Red Turnip still lives!


----------



## LambdaDelta

I mean city folk dropped the trading event too, iirc


----------



## Sgt.Groove

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Real talk who actually plans on selling their turnip back?  I watered it and kept it alive for a week, it's my baby and I'm gonna keep it.



This turnip is the only other collectible rn outside of popsicles and pumpkin cupcakes that I would put in my lineup outside of mushrooms... I need 2 (or 5) more red turnips now XD


----------



## Lemonsky

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Real talk who actually plans on selling their turnip back?  I watered it and kept it alive for a week, it's my baby and I'm gonna keep it.


If I manage to keep mine alive until the end, I'm also definitely going to keep it.  I've put _effort_ into it and it looks pleasant.


----------



## Holla

I’m loving this week of nostalgia I just need to set aside time to do my old school tribute in New Leaf soon.


----------



## Stella-Io

Man so little in circulation now. I am SO keeping mine, its just a turnip but I really like it. I was thinking about buying another once the event ended to go with my Treehut lineup, but they might be pricey. That is, if I remember to keep mine watered. I've been checkin in at midnight so far, before I go to sleep and buying another can.


----------



## The Pennifer

I absolutely loved buying the red turnip seedling in CityFolk and cultivating it to its fullest value!! WooHoo Selling to Nook after 7th day for 16,000 bells 
I am determined to nourish my Red turnip baby to the finish ... I will be devastated if it dies!!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

The Pennifer said:


> I am determined to nourish my Red turnip baby to the finish ... I will be devastated if it dies!!!



Same!!!  It's like having a virtual pet almost, having to keep it alive every day.  How am I expected to have children someday if I can't even take care of a pixel turnip?


----------



## Sweetley

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Same!!!  It's like having a virtual pet almost, having to keep it alive every day.


The Red Turnip is Bell Tree Forums' version of a Tamagotchi.


----------



## The Pennifer

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Same!!!  It's like having a virtual pet almost, having to keep it alive every day.  How am I expected to have children someday if I can't even take care of a pixel turnip?


Yes, indeed! A very good point


----------



## will.

Golbetty said:


> The Red Turnip is Bell Tree Forums' version of a Tamagotchi.



who knew we’d be excited about keeping a picture of a turnip alive lol


----------



## Chris

I forgot to buy one.


----------



## Wildtown

Vrisnem said:


> I forgot to buy one.



cant u just ask justin/jeremy?


----------



## toadsworthy

Vrisnem said:


> I forgot to buy one.



can't you just mod spawn one for yourself


----------



## LambdaDelta

wow, the admins are playing it hard now

even the staff have to participate for the goodies


----------



## Wildtown

LambdaDelta said:


> wow, the admins are playing it hard now
> 
> even the staff have to participate for the goodies



xD or maybe their showing us what not to do jeremy killed his and know tina forgets to buy one...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Wildtown said:


> xD or maybe their showing us what not to do jeremy killed his and know tina forgets to buy one...



I actually just went and checked Jeremy's turnip and it is indeed rotten lmao


----------



## hzl

Ah crap I forgot to water it hahahah


----------



## Jeremy

A few more died tonight. 83 left.


----------



## Wildtown

Jeremy said:


> A few more died tonight. 83 left.



rip the poor turnips...


----------



## seliph

ive taken better care of this turnip than i have any plants irl


----------



## MasterM64

Jeremy said:


> A few more died tonight. 83 left.



RIP to the poor Pikmin sprouts that didn't get the chance to be plucked by their captains...


----------



## Jacob

I've invested 15 TBT too-many to give up now


----------



## Maiana

Jacob said:


> I've invested 15 TBT too-many to give up now



Agreed lol. I've been coming alive at 11 to make sure my turnip is set.


----------



## Stella-Io

Jacob said:


> I've invested 15 TBT too-many to give up now



Same here. Just bought my new watering can for the night/next day to keep it alive. I do not wanna loose this turnip.


----------



## MasterM64

Stella-Io said:


> Same here. Just bought my new watering can for the night/next day to keep it alive. I do not wanna loose this turnip.



I also bought another watering can as soon as the old one was taken out of my inventory because I definitely did not want to risk it considering that we are not quite half way through yet with the event! lol Seeing how many have died so far (24) out of the 108 originally in circulation, I am very curious to see how many will be left by the end of the event.


----------



## Stella-Io

MasterM64 said:


> I also bought another watering can as soon as the old one was taken out of my inventory because I definitely did not want to risk it considering that we are not quite half way through yet with the event! lol Seeing how many have died so far (24) out of the 108 originally in circulation, I am very curious to see how many will be left by the end of the event.



Oh no so many turnips lost already. It's only been like what, 2 days so far? RIP turnips.


----------



## The Pennifer

Jeremy said:


> A few more died tonight. 83 left.


83 fat healthy turnips left! (Mine among them) ... sprinkled by the silver watering can and so far, so good (Joan taught me well)


----------



## LambdaDelta

ok, so we're down 4 today

we thank you for your services in making rare collectibles happen live


----------



## dizzy bone

gyro said:


> ive taken better care of this turnip than i have any plants irl



Lol! Same though.


----------



## The Pennifer

Something smells ...


----------



## ahousar97

Mine is luckily still alive. It's too cute to die!! >:O


----------



## rhinoo

Mine remains. I think.


----------



## r a t

petition to make the watering can a permanent collectible, forget the turnips


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

So far so good in keeping mine alive...hopefully I can make it a few more days.


----------



## Oldcatlady

I didn’t realize I put the watering can in my cart but didn’t actually buy it x-x


----------



## AlyssaAC

Mine is still alive and I'm quite happy for it. Now to just keep watering...


----------



## Wildtown

Oldcatlady said:


> I didn’t realize I put the watering can in my cart but didn’t actually buy it x-x



yep thats a problem that e few people have had...


----------



## Alienfish

The Pennifer said:


> Something smells ...



make rotten turnips permanent pls yes


----------



## Sgt.Groove

My turnip, it lives?


----------



## Kurb

when will the red turnip no longer need to be watered?


----------



## Wildtown

Kurb said:


> when will the red turnip no longer need to be watered?



growing Period:
Aug 25 11PM EDT
Aug 26 11PM EDT
Aug 27 11PM EDT
Aug 28 11PM EDT
Aug 29 11PM EDT
Aug 30 11PM EDT
Aug 31 11PM EDT

but yours appears dead..


----------



## rhinoo

Wildtown said:


> growing Period:
> Aug 25 11PM EDT
> Aug 26 11PM EDT
> Aug 27 11PM EDT
> Aug 28 11PM EDT
> Aug 29 11PM EDT
> Aug 30 11PM EDT
> Aug 31 11PM EDT
> 
> but yours appears dead..



f.


----------



## Kurb

diaphragm


----------



## Ossiran

My turnip yet lives!


----------



## Lavamaize

Master as you are expericed with collectables, how much do you think the turnips will be worth by the end of the event at this rate?


----------



## Wildtown

Lavamaize said:


> Master as you are expericed with collectables, how much do you think the turnips will be worth by the end of the event at this rate?



there is no real way to tell yet because it is a new collectible. we dont know the demand, or how many will be left


----------



## MasterM64

Lavamaize said:


> Master as you are expericed with collectables, how much do you think the turnips will be worth by the end of the event at this rate?



Like my friend Wildtown said, it is very hard to say as of now, but I will say that the amount that survives the event will greatly determine the value of it since supply is a huge weight in the formula (this is why collectibles like the Final Boss Feather are so expensive). The other factors of the formula are demand/desirability and sentimentality (the reason why I think this last point is part of it is that certain collectibles are not really in circulation [like the Pokeball] because people love them or have memories tied to them that they would not be willing to give up). All we can do is wait and see, but I do think it will go for a reasonable bit for sure since there are a nice chunk of people that love this new collectible.


----------



## Lavamaize

Thank you!


----------



## Wildtown

it appears i wont be able to get any tokens this event du to not having a 3ds or the old game...


----------



## Jacob

I'll give whoever wins the Japanese House Raffle my Red Turnip if they date trade the whole set with me :]


----------



## seliph

Wildtown said:


> it appears i wont be able to get any tokens this event du to not having a 3ds or the old game...



do the art contest, you get 10 just for entering


----------



## Wildtown

gyro said:


> do the art contest, you get 10 just for entering



"Please put effort into your submission. If we think your entry lacks effort, or has been submitted as a joke, then it'll be disqualified."
my art is a joke.

edit ~ but ye maybe ill try


----------



## MapleSilver

Wildtown said:


> "Please put effort into your submission. If we think your entry lacks effort, or has been submitted as a joke, then it'll be disqualified."
> my art is a joke.
> 
> edit ~ but ye maybe ill try



I was afraid of that happening to myself during the Pokemon art contest because my art is of the quality that someone might expect it to be a joke, but I think as long as you make it clear you're doing your best, they'll give you the entry points.


----------



## Goth

Miss Keisha Miss Keisha, oh my ****ing god my ****ing turnip is dead because I kept forgetting to water it. Sorry I was busy being bullied to water my turnips. *Sighs*


----------



## kiwikenobi

I wonder how many turnips made it today. I wonder if there will ever be a day when no turnips die.


----------



## Wildtown

kiwikenobi said:


> I wonder how many turnips made it today. I wonder if there will ever be a day when no turnips die.



jeremy should say any minute know :>


----------



## Jeremy

Only 73 turnips still growing!


----------



## Wildtown

Jeremy said:


> Only 73 turnips still growing!



wow that dropped so far.. thats like 10...


----------



## Paperboy012305

Mine is still alive. I really want this collectible, as to the Tortimer collectible as well.


----------



## Maiana

We still living over here too <3


----------



## MasterM64

Wildtown said:


> wow that dropped so far.. thats like 10...



It is crazy for sure, this means that there are only 2 more Red Turnips in the wild compared to Kaleidoclovers (71)!  It makes you wonder if this number is going to decrease even more...


----------



## Wildtown

MasterM64 said:


> It is crazy for sure, this means that there are only 2 more Red Turnips in the wild compared to Kaleidoclovers (71)!  It makes you wonder if this number is going to decrease even more...



ye tho i think kaleidoclovers where a fad, so still no real determination for a value...


----------



## MasterM64

Wildtown said:


> ye tho i think kaleidoclovers where a fad, so still no real determination for a value...



I don't think they are fad, it is just that a lot of them are in the hands of a few that don't want to get rid of them because of sentimentality or simply because they see it as their favorite collectible (like me, Sheila, and Hestu). The only person I know of that has a large supply of them for sale or trade is Danielkang2 (from investments in my shop). I know a lot of people want them, but they are expensive because a lot of the supply not returning to circulation. Due to this, I think Kaleidoclovers have reached a peak/stable value unless the status quo changes in the near future. If the Red Turnip supply continues to decline, I bet you the Red Turnip is going to become equally or more valuable if the demand is there.


----------



## MapleSilver

MasterM64 said:


> It is crazy for sure, this means that there are only 2 more Red Turnips in the wild compared to Kaleidoclovers (71)!  It makes you wonder if this number is going to decrease even more...



I was expecting it to mostly stop decreasing once the people who weren't as committed were weeded out at the start, however the purge shows no signs of stopping. 

Luckily I've managed to keep a Tatsugotchi alive for over a year, so I could probably keep this alive indefinitely if I really had to. Though I'm glad it will be over soon enough and I won't have to worry about it anymore.


----------



## LambdaDelta

ngl, at this point I'm rooting for it to reach sub-の numbers


----------



## MapleSilver

I think the Red Turnip will be fairly valuable in the future. Just look at how much apples (another food item) are usually sold for, and there are over 200 of them. Of course apples may have more appeal than red turnips, but it does show that those types of items can be considered valuable by people.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Although looking at the new unlimited apple, those prices might not stay high for long...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Here’s a question I like to ask. Can your turnip still die even if you water it every day?


----------



## MasterM64

MapleSilver said:


> I think the Red Turnip will be fairly valuable in the future. Just look at how much apples (another food item) are usually sold for, and there are over 200 of them. Of course apples may have more appeal than red turnips, but it does show that those types of items can be considered valuable by people.



I honestly can see it and I also can see many other collectibles gaining a lot more value especially when you consider the large crowd that will be coming in when New Horizons comes out. All I got to advise is get the lineups/collectibles you want before that happens...



Alolan_Apples said:


> Here’s a question I like to ask. Can your turnip still die even if you water it every day?



With the way Jeremy described it, I doubt it because the "Starter" will become the real Red Turnip at the end of the event.


----------



## will.

MasterM64 said:


> I don't think they are fad, it is just that a lot of them are in the hands of a few that don't want to get rid of them because of sentimentality or simply because they see it as their favorite collectible (like me, Sheila, and Hestu). The only person I know of that has a large supply of them for sale or trade is Danielkang2 (from investments in my shop). I know a lot of people want them, but they are expensive because a lot of the supply not returning to circulation. Due to this, I think Kaleidoclovers have reached a peak/stable value unless the status quo changes in the near future. If the Red Turnip supply continues to decline, I bet you the Red Turnip is going to become equally or more valuable if the demand is there.



it amazes me how knowledgable you are about forum collectibles! its intriguing that there's a whole economic system on this forum haha. did you buy a red turnip? and is it still living?



LambdaDelta said:


> ngl, at this point I'm rooting for it to reach sub-の numbers



that would certainly be shocking!! I'm rooting for it too. only 3 more days now, isn't it? maybe 2 I'm not sure...


----------



## MapleSilver

MasterM64 said:


> I honestly can see it and I also can see many other collectibles gaining a lot more value especially when you consider the large crowd that will be coming in when New Horizons comes out. All I got to advise is get the lineups/collectibles you want before that happens...



I think that's basically inevitable with most limited collectibles. If the userbase suddenly grows after the launch of New Horizons, then a small (but significant) fraction would end up getting into the collectible trade. You're increasing the demand by a lot but the supply stays the same (or even lowers in some cases due to users permanently leaving). Definitely a good idea to get your desired collectibles now if they won't ever be released again.


----------



## MasterM64

donnellcrossing said:


> it amazes me how knowledgable you are about forum collectibles! its intriguing that there's a whole economic system on this forum haha. did you buy a red turnip? and is it still living?



Thank you, but I wouldn't say that I am an expert though. I know a few people on here with amazing foresight though that have a lot of past experience and I actually learned a lot from talking with them which has helped me gain a general understanding of how things work here. I did discover things on my own as well and entered uncharted territory with my shop, but I still would advise to ultimately take my opinion with a grain of salt at the end of the day because no one here can truly predict the economic outcome in the TBT Market.

When it comes to my Red Turnip, it definitely still is alive! lol It is just hidden because I didn't want it to jack up my lineup.


----------



## LambdaDelta

#teamburiedredturnip


----------



## toadsworthy

i wear it with pride


----------



## Ossiran

We're past the halfway point now, folks! We can do it, my fellow turnip caretakers.


----------



## ahousar97

How can you guys just hide it? Wear it with pride, and make it work with your lineup. xD


----------



## will.

im so anxious to see how many people are gonna drop from now on... it seems that we're all invested in taking care of our turnip now!

sidenote: does anyone know how many of each hybrid collectible went into circulation?


----------



## LambdaDelta

ahousar97 said:


> How can you guys just hide it? Wear it with pride, and make it work with your lineup. xD



doesn't work with my old school theme, so it gets buried like it's supposed to be


----------



## Lemonsky

ahousar97 said:


> How can you guys just hide it? Wear it with pride, and make it work with your lineup. xD


I want to have mine visible so I can check on it more easily.


----------



## TSquared

Count me in as part of the turnip gang! I've become super attached to my little guy, haha - been anxiously watering him every night before bed and can't wait to make him a permanent part of my collection (fingers crossed)!


----------



## Stella-Io

I will not let my turnip die! I have set alarms for it for the past 2 days and I am determined to keep it alive cause I want it. It goes nice with my Treehut lineup despitethefactthatredturniparenotinNewLeafahahahahaha


----------



## Nougat

Oh no, my turnip died. I totally forgot during this super manic week


----------



## SensaiGallade

Jacob said:


> I'll give whoever wins the Japanese House Raffle my Red Turnip if they date trade the whole set with me :]



You have a set of houses already


----------



## Lavamaize

What do your u mean by only two orginal turnips?


----------



## Lavamaize

Two days Left!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

With all the people forgetting to water their turnip, I'm curious to know how many living ones are left.


----------



## peppy villager

I've still got mine!  I set an alarm for it lol


----------



## MapleSilver

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> With all the people forgetting to water their turnip, I'm curious to know how many living ones are left.



This is Jeremy's latest post on the subject:



Jeremy said:


> Only 73 turnips still growing!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

MapleSilver said:


> This is Jeremy's latest post on the subject:



Oh wow, they're disappearing fast lol.


----------



## MapleSilver

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Oh wow, they're disappearing fast lol.



I actually estimated about 85 would survive, so we've already gone under that and the week's not even over. At this point it might even get as low as 50 (unlikely but possible with the way things are heading).


----------



## Lavamaize

What did you mean by only two orginal ones left?


----------



## The Pennifer

MapleSilver said:


> This is Jeremy's latest post on the subject:



Please no ... not this ... *must* keep little red turnip alive!!!


----------



## jacex

Lol I didn?t realise the turnip event lasted longer than the others, oh no...


----------



## Amilee

i hope i dont forget it c:


----------



## LambdaDelta

jacex said:


> Lol I didn’t realise the turnip event lasted longer than the others, oh no...



art contest still beats all though


----------



## Jacob

SensaiGallade said:


> You have a set of houses already



I need the newer ones for lineup purposes!!


----------



## Jeremy

Don't forget, everyone! Submissions for the two photo events must be posted today!


----------



## LambdaDelta

make a banner for this


----------



## will.

only an hour left until the next purge! don't forget to buy a watering can everyone!


----------



## Jeremy

We lost 3 tonight!


----------



## Wildtown

Jeremy said:


> We lost 3 tonight!



thats sad atleast its slowing down...


----------



## kiwikenobi

An even 70 left now, yes? Only losing three is a vast improvement. I like to think that we'll have a day when no turnips die. We have two chances left, right?


----------



## MasterM64

kiwikenobi said:


> An even 70 left now, yes? Only losing three is a vast improvement. I like to think that we'll have a day when no turnips die. We have two chances left, right?



You beat me to posting the current count! lol We will have to see, but seeing a decrease in how many are dying is a good sign that we may reach a stable count of them soon.


----------



## Maiana

RIP to the three fallen turnips.
Still hanging onto mine, I think I can make it


----------



## Sgt.Groove

My turnip died!? The heck, I bought the watering can :< I am disappointed in myself, the first collectible since the famous mushroom that I actually wanted in my lineup and it died :< Im a doofus.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I bought my daily watering can. Like always, I get it within the first hour of the announcement.


----------



## will.

Alolan_Apples said:


> I bought my daily watering can. Like always, I get it within the first hour of the announcement.



me too!

is it evil for me to want more turnips to die so its a rare collectible? lol this is my first collectible event ever and i want to get something valuable out of it >

despite my evil side of me, i hope everyone keeps their turnip alive!! it's for sure gonna be a fan favorite after watering our turnip all week! it isn't that much work but it sure is anxiety-inducing!


----------



## The Pennifer

CPR doesn?t work on dead turnips ... just sayin


----------



## Sgt.Groove

Pennifer, if I try hard enough it might! After all, those are just holes... (and a bite mark...)


----------



## The Pennifer

Darius-The-Fox said:


> Pennifer, if I try hard enough it might! After all, those are just holes... (and a bite mark...)


Lol ... Use the following steps to perform Turnip CPR:
Perform 30 vegetable chest compressions. 
Place one of your hands on top of the other and clasp them together. ...
Perform two rescue breaths. (No biting) 
Making sure their mouth is clear of all vegetable matter, 
tilt their turnip head back slightly and lift their chin (do turnips even have chins!?) ...
Repeat.


----------



## kiwikenobi

The Pennifer said:


> Making sure their *mouth* is clear of all vegetable matter,
> tilt their turnip head back slightly and lift their chin (do turnips even have chins!?) ...


Do they have mouths?!


----------



## The Pennifer

Good point ... the whole operation is doomed from the start ...RIP dead turnip


----------



## LambdaDelta

the dead turnip threads must be making people pay more attention to their own turnips

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Pennifer said:


> sprinkled by the silver watering can



going back to this, and you know, you have a potentially good idea here

since in city folk, the silver can can be used to revive dead turnips, silver can for people to revive their turnips if they miss a day that costs much more than the standard can (idk, maybe like 50-150 bells for a silver can)


----------



## The Pennifer

LambdaDelta said:


> the dead turnip threads must be making people pay more attention to their own turnips
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going back to this, and you know, you have a potentially good idea here
> 
> since in city folk, the silver can can be used to revive dead turnips, silver can for people to revive their turnips if they miss a day that costs much more than the standard can (idk, maybe like 50-150 bells for a silver can)


Yes, how I loved my silver watering can in City Folk! It would be fun to be able to revive a dead turnip collectible too ... hmmm ... I would pay 150 bells for a silver watering can, but then I’d probably just keep it and not use it cuz it’s so pretty


----------



## Sgt.Groove

Im just hoping there will be some people selling turnips after the event (for less than the cost of an arm and a leg XD)


----------



## Sweetley

As someone who never had the patience to taking care of a Tamagotchi, I'm surprised over myself that 
I'm able to taking care of a pixel turnip for so long now...


----------



## DubiousDelphine

how many more days till the stalk market ends?
ps. i have literally written the the watering can schedule on my white board hahahaha


----------



## rhinoo

Oml I think I forgot to water mine


----------



## LambdaDelta

DubiousDelphine said:


> how many more days till the stalk market ends?



I believe we have 2 more dead turnip rounds left


----------



## Chris

The Pennifer said:


> Lol ... Use the following steps to perform Turnip CPR:
> Perform 30 vegetable chest compressions.
> Place one of your hands on top of the other and clasp them together. ...
> Perform two rescue breaths. (No biting)
> Making sure their mouth is clear of all vegetable matter,
> tilt their turnip head back slightly and lift their chin (do turnips even have chins!?) ...
> Repeat.



Am I the only one picturing the baby mandrakes from Harry Potter here?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

The Pennifer said:


> CPR doesn?t work on dead turnips ... just sayin



Why did this make me laugh so hard lmao


----------



## toadsworthy

turnips keep on living


----------



## will.

how many turnips do yall think will die tonight? i say a solid 0 will die!!


----------



## LambdaDelta

it'd be nice if 69 died, not including mine


----------



## Wildtown

LambdaDelta said:


> it'd be nice if 69 died, not including mine



i was gonna say that :> could be the next weird doll


----------



## will.

Wildtown said:


> i was gonna say that :> could be the next weird doll



i still have no idea about the story of the weird doll...
is there only one in circulation or...?


----------



## The Pennifer

donnellcrossing said:


> i still have no idea about the story of the weird doll...
> is there only one in circulation or...?


I’m not exactly sure how many are in circulation but I have one


----------



## will.

The Pennifer said:


> I’m not exactly sure how many are in circulation but I have one



how'd you get it?


----------



## Jacob

The Pennifer said:


> I’m not exactly sure how many are in circulation but I have one



I second this^


----------



## LambdaDelta

Wildtown said:


> i was gonna say that :> could be the next weird doll



so.... no marketplace value because of an unspoken agreement to not sell to others, so instead you have to hope someone is generous enough to give you theirs to keep the legacy going?


----------



## Lavamaize

The Pennifer said:


> I’m not exactly sure how many are in circulation but I have one



I third this!

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> so.... no marketplace value because of an unspoken agreement to not sell to others, so instead you have to hope someone is generous enough to give you theirs to keep the legacy going?



What do you mean?


----------



## The Pennifer

donnellcrossing said:


> how'd you get it?


Mine was gifted to me by PrayingMantis10 
I tend to keep my Precious collectibles and almost never part with them except on rare occasions ... I don?t see me ever parting with my Red turnip if I can keep it alive


----------



## will.

The Pennifer said:


> Mine was gifted to me by PrayingMantis10
> I tend to keep my Precious collectibles and almost never part with them except on rare occasions ... I don?t see me ever parting with my Red turnip if I can keep it alive



thats so cool! and yes - i don't think im gonna be selling my turnip. it's fun to participate in this even with everyone and then have something to remember it by haha


----------



## Sgt.Groove

The Pennifer said:


> Mine was gifted to me by PrayingMantis10
> I tend to keep my Precious collectibles and almost never part with them except on rare occasions ... I don’t see me ever parting with my Red turnip if I can keep it alive



I'll give ya a ha'penny for it...


----------



## Wildtown

my watering can hasn't spawned yet... 17 minutes late ;-;


----------



## Jeremy

4 more red turnips have died tonight!


----------



## Wildtown

the second i say that it appears xd

o no 66 left..


----------



## TSquared

Wildtown said:


> my watering can hasn't spawned yet... 17 minutes late ;-;



It spawned just now for me - give it another try!


----------



## The Pennifer

Wildtown said:


> my watering can hasn't spawned yet... 17 minutes late ;-;


oh good ... i thought it was just me  :/


----------



## kiwikenobi

So, if I bought the watering can just now, does that mean my turnip is locked in to survive, since there's only one watering can check left?


----------



## The Pennifer

Darius-The-Fox said:


> I'll give ya a ha'penny for it...


Hmmmm ... let me think .... ah .... no


----------



## toadsworthy

Its actually a trap... all the watering cans have acid in them on the last day. If you water it on the last day you lose your turnip forever


copy and paste this into 15 threads in order to change your acid can back into a watering can


----------



## Sweetley

Is the watering can you buy today the last one you will need and does the turnip starter turn automatically 
into a real turnip tomorrow then?


----------



## Ossiran

So many turnips have been lost since this started. Those poor things.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Jeremy said:


> We lost 3 tonight!



Jeremy how could you let your turnip die???


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Just gotta keep my baby alive a little longer and it will be safe.  I can do this...


----------



## Lavamaize

I am betting no more turnips will die!


----------



## Sgt.Groove

Ossiran said:


> So many turnips have been lost since this started. Those poor things.



I cry for the loss of my turnip, thought I bought the can but I guess my page gronked up and it was stuck in the basket *dies internally*

Should make it so people who own the watering can but have a dead turnip keep the watering can as a collectible instead... ;3;


----------



## Lavamaize

Only a few hours left till we all can own our turnips! Did you remember to water yours? If not HURRY!


----------



## kiwikenobi

I've got my watering can. I'm curious to see how many turnips made it all the way to the end.


----------



## MapleSilver

Imagine going the entire week keeping your turnip alive, then it dies at the end. I feel kind of bad for whoever that happens to.

Luckily mine has been watered so it's only a matter of time that we escape this purge.


----------



## Wildtown

the watering cans say sold out, we have made it! FESTIVALEE


----------



## Jeremy

Unfortunately 2 more have died, which leaves us with just 64 in the end! Good work keeping these turnips watered for the week and hopefully everybody else will have better luck during the next Old School Animal Crossing Week!


----------



## kiwikenobi

My turnip survived!


----------



## Maiana

Gg everyone, Gg. 

and rip to our fallen turnip soldiers that died along the way


----------



## Wildtown

there are legit less turnips than toy hammers


----------



## toadsworthy

My turnip livedddd


----------



## seliph

im confused i didnt think mine lived 'cause i didn't buy one today and it says sold out but im also in tired dumb mode so im sure theres a reasonable explanation


----------



## LadyDestani

Hurray!  I can finally say that I kept my turnip alive all week!  I was obsessively checking my inventory every few hours to make sure my watering can was there, even though I knew I bought one, but I made it.  Now I just need to figure out what I want to do with it.

Congrats to everyone else who managed to keep their turnips alive!


----------



## Paperboy012305

I looked in the shop, and was like: "Wait, sold out?" But now I realize what Jeremy said and now I get to keep it.

Good Ol' Virtual Pet of TBT I'd say. Thanks for hosting this event.


----------



## The Pennifer

Is anybody else having trouble refreshing the shop it will not refresh for me and I’ve been trying constantly since 8 PM


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I can’t believe I made it all the way to the end. My turnip stays as healthy as always.


----------



## MapleSilver

gyro said:


> im confused i didnt think mine lived 'cause i didn't buy one today and it says sold out but im also in tired dumb mode so im sure theres a reasonable explanation



If it's still alive then you must have bought it yesterday when they were first available and you just don't remember. 

Alternatively it is one of the two that died tonight and it just doesn't look dead yet. I know some people's turnips didn't rot until a while after their deaths were announced.


----------



## seliph

MapleSilver said:


> If it's still alive then you must have bought it yesterday when they were first available and you just don't remember.
> 
> Alternatively it is one of the two that died tonight and it just doesn't look dead yet. I know some people's turnips didn't rot until a while after their deaths were announced.



i bought one yesterday i guess i just thought i also had to buy one today.... oopsie


----------



## The Pennifer

So, I’m not understanding ... I have been trying for over half an hour solid trying to refresh the shop so that I can buy my last silver watering can and it just won’t refresh
I have saved my inventory and my turnip is still alive do I still need to buy a watering can today?


----------



## Wildtown

The Pennifer said:


> So, I’m not understanding ... I have been trying for over half an hour solid trying to refresh the shop so that I can buy my last silver watering can and it just won’t refresh
> I have saved my inventory and my turnip is still alive do I still need to buy a watering can today?



nope it says sold out so i doubt it unless Jeremy is a troll


----------



## The Pennifer

This is so weird! I am extremely nervous since I did not get to purchase my watering can today through no fault of my own ...


----------



## Jeremy

That was the last one, so you'll get to keep it if you bought water for it each night! 

The turnip rots if it's not watered, but it only shows this if you save your inventory. So if you're not sure, go to your Inventory and click Save.


----------



## seliph

oh thank god my son gets to live


----------



## The Pennifer

Jeremy said:


> That was the last one, so you'll get to keep it if you bought water for it each night!
> 
> The turnip rots if it's not watered, but it only shows this if you save your inventory. So if you're not sure, go to your Inventory and click Save.


OK ... thank you ... I just saved on my inventory again and it looks like my turnip survived!  I did buy a watering can every night but just couldn’t purchase it tonight


----------



## Lavamaize

I just saved!


----------



## dizzy bone

my turnip liveeees! yay


----------



## TSquared

Congrats, fellow turnip parents!


----------



## LambdaDelta

so glad the number of turnips that survived is the same as doubutsu no mori's debut system

though smh, people still letting theirs die even on the final day


----------



## Ossiran

We made it, everyone! Congratulations to those who did it.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Ossiran said:


> Did we lose any turnips on the last day, Jeremy?





Jeremy said:


> Unfortunately 2 more have died, which leaves us with just 64 in the end! Good work keeping these turnips watered for the week and hopefully everybody else will have better luck during the next Old School Animal Crossing Week!



old school number final result for old school week


----------



## Paperboy012305

Everyone is talking about their red turnips surviving.

While i'm here talking about how the banner turned from Spring/Summer to Fall.

*DO NOT MAKE THIS A MEME*


----------



## LambdaDelta

still doesn't look like fall to me


----------



## Ossiran

The Great Turnip Massacre of August 2019 is over!


----------



## peppy villager

is my turnip living!? *posts to see my invo*


----------



## The Pennifer

TSquared said:


> Congrats, fellow turnip parents!


Lol


----------



## kiwikenobi

Is the name of the collectible going to change from "red turnip starter" to just "red turnip"? It's not a starter anymore, it's a full grown, happy, healthy, permanent turnip.


----------



## peppy villager

Crunchy said:


> is my turnip living!? *posts to see my invo*



its living!


----------



## roseflower

Congrats everyone!


----------



## LambdaDelta

*screams about there being no orange hybrids*

*screams more about lineup dates*


----------



## Sgt.Groove

I have never lamented over a virtual turnip as much as I am right now. I truly regret the death of my turnip


----------



## LambdaDelta

LambdaDelta said:


> *screams about there being no orange hybrids*
> 
> *screams more about lineup dates*



update: I give up. one row lineup for now

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> still doesn't look like fall to me



update #2: now everything's rustic


----------



## rhinoo

Is this the last day? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh wait never mind.


----------



## The Pennifer

Darius-The-Fox said:


> I have never lamented over a virtual turnip as much as I am right now. I truly regret the death of my turnip


So sad for your loss ... my heart weeps turnip red tears for you!


----------



## Lancelot

I went straight to work yesterday morning and then was with friends all evening after so I forgot to water my turnip :'( I had 1 day left

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh wait why is it still alive


----------



## LambdaDelta

B3N said:


> I went straight to work yesterday morning and then was with friends all evening after so I forgot to water my turnip :'( I had 1 day left
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh wait why is it still alive



refresh your inventory

also, rip. killed by irl social life


----------



## kiwikenobi

B3N said:


> Oh wait why is it still alive





Jeremy said:


> The turnip rots if it's not watered, but it only shows this if you save your inventory. So if you're not sure, go to your Inventory and click Save.


If you save your inventory and it still shows as unwilted, then I don't know.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninja'd by LambdaDelta. XD


----------



## Lancelot

LambdaDelta said:


> refresh your inventory
> 
> also, rip. killed by irl social life



Honestly I'm never going out with my friends anymore. They really screwed me over here 

If they see in the streets they better cross over to the other side


----------



## mogyay

mine died! honestly i thought i bought one yday.. i guess i forgot yikes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

The watering cans are sold out???


----------



## mogyay

can someone help me out a little... i bought a watering can at 11:21pm last night but it died today.. how does that work? shouldn't mine still be alive, kinda unclear on how they rot


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Ah, never mind.  I'm an idiot.  My turnip is mine forever, yay! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



mogyay said:


> mine died! honestly i thought i bought one yday.. i guess i forgot yikes



Rip I'm sorry mog :c


----------



## mogyay

oh it seems like i missed a day before that nvm, so it let's me buy the watering can even if it's rotted then? i swear mine was fine when i bought it yday, this is kinda confusing.. haha.....


----------



## LambdaDelta

it probably just looked fine, but was stealth rotten


----------



## mogyay

i promised i wouldn't get sad but i'm sad


----------



## Alienfish

mogyay said:


> can someone help me out a little... i bought a watering can at 11:21pm last night but it died today.. how does that work? shouldn't mine still be alive, kinda unclear on how they rot



Hmm that sounds weird :/ Unless they go some exact timekeeping thing there(re your post probably something like it but i think its just bit rude they worked like that). I'm sorry though 

Looking back I'm glad I didn't go with this cause I suck at caring for plants IRL and this would be even worse LOL.


----------



## rhinoo

Mine survived!


----------



## DubiousDelphine

argh why is the watering can sold out


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

DubiousDelphine said:


> argh why is the watering can sold out



I believe we were done watering after yesterday, so there's no need to buy one. c:


----------



## Amilee

yay i made it!!


----------



## Lavamaize

Is there going to be a buyback rate, or will the red turnip become giftable?


----------



## seliph

Lavamaize said:


> Is there going to be a buyback rate, or will the red turnip become giftable?



jeremy's said it'd eventually be giftable


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Jeremy said:


> Unfortunately 2 more have died, which leaves us with just 64 in the end!



64 is the perfect number to end with lol

I'm still surprised I kept mine alive, but I'm glad I did. I'll always treasure my red turnip baby


----------



## AlyssaAC

Yay! Mine survived!


----------



## Jeremy

mogyay said:


> oh it seems like i missed a day before that nvm, so it let's me buy the watering can even if it's rotted then? i swear mine was fine when i bought it yday, this is kinda confusing.. haha.....



It looks like you missed the watering can on the 30th like you thought. It would let you buy one more watering can after you miss a day, but then it wouldn't be used up since there's no more turnip, so you wouldn't be able to buy another one after that.


----------



## Jeremy

Tokens from the two photo events and the entry tokens from the contest (so far) will be distributed all at once tonight, at 5:00 PM EDT.


----------



## Mars Adept

Thank you for informing us. I was wondering when the tokens would be distributed.

Does this also apply to the trivia tokens?


----------



## MapleSilver

Jeremy said:


> Tokens from the two photo events and the entry tokens from the contest (so far) will be distributed all at once tonight, at 5:00 PM EDT.



When will the trivia event tokens be distributed? Since I placed 3rd in that and was hoping to use the prize to purchase a yellow feather collectible.


----------



## Jeremy

Yes, we'll include the trivia tokens as well.


----------



## Sweetley

Does the turnip also turn into a real one around that time? (just curious)


----------



## will.

Golbetty said:


> Does the turnip also turn into a real one around that time? (just curious)



i hadn't even thought of that. will our turnip turn into an actual turnip or will it remain a starter?

edit** nevermind, i see that its changed!!!


----------



## Jeremy

The tokens have been distributed! If you believe there's a mistake or that you're missing tokens, please make a Contact the Staff thread. There was no PM notification, so check your token amount in your profile, under your name in a post, or in the shop. Also, remember that there's still time to earn tokens from the Art Contest.


----------



## Wildtown

when will the turnip be giftable?


----------



## will.

when will the raffle for the house collectibles be?

edit*

thanks staff!!! what a wonderful event!


----------



## Jacob

Thank you staff!


----------



## MapleSilver

Glad I was able to get a Yellow Feather. Very nice and cheerful collectible. Good luck to everyone trying to get what they want.


----------



## will.

Jacob said:


> Thank you staff!



nice peaches and apples!


----------



## Holla

Such a fun little throwback week! Thanks for doing fun little events like these staff. It helps keep me coming back despite not playing any Animal Crossing games at the moment.


----------



## Jacob

donnellcrossing said:


> nice peaches and apples!



Thank you!


----------



## Ossiran

Could only get the APple because I forgot to take a picture for the photo events.


----------



## Wildtown

Ossiran said:


> Could only get the APple because I forgot to take a picture for the photo events.



looks like a peach.


----------



## cornimer

I was in full 2016 restock mode to pick up the prizes for my raffle winners as soon as tokens were distributed but...I'm still the only one who has bought a blue feather LOL these are truly different times


----------



## LambdaDelta

Wildtown said:


> looks like a peach.



I hate it when my apples turn into peaches


----------



## will.

Vampnessa said:


> I was in full 2016 restock mode to pick up the prizes for my raffle winners as soon as tokens were distributed but...I'm still the only one who has bought a blue feather LOL these are truly different times



i wish i was active back then! it seemed like a whole lot more fun to try and get collectibles and all that


----------



## LambdaDelta

Vampnessa said:


> I was in full 2016 restock mode to pick up the prizes for my raffle winners as soon as tokens were distributed but...I'm still the only one who has bought a blue feather LOL these are truly different times



I might grab me one if I end up placing 1st or 2nd in the art contest by some miracle

though the amount ****post-level aesthetic options that would be open from me winning the house letters raffle is really tempting too


----------



## roseflower

I bought a Tortimer with my tokens, because it's  the only thing I don't yet have


----------



## MapleSilver

Vampnessa said:


> I was in full 2016 restock mode to pick up the prizes for my raffle winners as soon as tokens were distributed but...I'm still the only one who has bought a blue feather LOL these are truly different times



At this point we are literally the only people right now who even bought feathers from this event. I was expecting them to be half gone already.


----------



## Coach

Very glad to get my Tortimer and to keep my dear red turnip alive as well! Thanks for the cool event staff!


----------



## LambdaDelta

btw, I know you mentioned the red turnip being giftable post-event, but will it stay unique still?


----------



## The Pennifer

I am exceedingly happy with my Torty old Tort and my Red Turnip


----------



## LadyDestani

I love my new Tortimer collectible! He's so cute! Thank you staff for hosting this fun event. I can't wait to see all the art nominations.


----------



## Jeremy

The red turnip is now giftable / not unique.


----------



## Stella-Io

I have a question about the shop. Sorry if it's been asked already. Does the Shop have any set close date?

Thanks staff for hosting this event! I was able to get 2 much wanted collectables for my town inspired lineups, which has saved me nearly 1,000 tbt (since I think both are worth roughly 500, and the blue rose is hardly ever sold). This event was a walk down memory lane, which is perfect for New Horizons coming up.


----------



## roseflower

*Tortimer hype!*


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

"This red turnip was successfully grown from a baby red turnip seedling during the Stalk Market: Old School Edition."  The new description on the Red Turnip makes me feel like a proud mother ;u;


----------



## DubiousDelphine

argh now to draw my ACWW memory this could take a while. stop procrastinating DubiousDelphine, you want the blue feather do you 

Lets say I tried planting a red turnip a few days ago in my ww town. I missed a day and then i realised after missing 2 days. the red turnip wasnt there. Wow this event made me kinda remember the red turnips need lots of care, even on tbt forms. Welp on the next sunday, can i get a red turnip seed joan?


----------



## MapleSilver

This week has reminded me that I kind of miss playing City Folk. The town layouts were so much more interesting back then. I might try starting a new town in that game one of these days. I'll probably post about it on my blog if I do.


----------



## The Pennifer

My two favourite Collectibles right now


----------



## LambdaDelta

ngl, I'm slightly disappointed tortimer is his new leaf design for old school week

I mean I know it's basically just a hat difference, but still


----------



## Wildtown

LambdaDelta said:


> ngl, I'm slightly disappointed tortimer is his new leaf design for old school week
> 
> I mean I know it's basically just a hat difference, but still



ikrrr i wanted mayor tort...


----------



## DubiousDelphine

Wildtown said:


> ikrrr i wanted mayor tort...



i mean it would make more sense if it was old mayor tortimer, i mean its old school animal crossing


----------



## The Pennifer

I must say I like the original Mayor Tortimer better also ...  nevertheless I am happy with him in his straw boater as a collectible


----------



## MapleSilver

I agree Tortimer would have been better with the Mayor hat. It doesn't bother me too much, but I think that's when he was at his best. Back when he had an actual presence in your town.


----------



## LambdaDelta

come to think of it, does he even show up in new leaf outside of "hey, here's my island. join my club"?


----------



## MapleSilver

LambdaDelta said:


> come to think of it, does he even show up in new leaf outside of "hey, here's my island. join my club"?



He appears during the opening sequence with Isabelle to tell you to visit his island, then he shows up during tours which not a lot of people seem to even play outside of grinding for medals. I don't recall any other times he's there in New Leaf.

He also has a photo in the Town Hall but that barely counts as an appearance in my opinion.


----------



## DubiousDelphine

MapleSilver said:


> He appears during the opening sequence with Isabelle to tell you to visit his island, then he shows up during tours which not a lot of people seem to even play outside of grinding for medals. I don't recall any other times he's there in New Leaf.
> 
> He also has a photo in the Town Hall but that barely counts as an appearance in my opinion.



Well he does appear in the cafe in NL. at some moments


----------



## MapleSilver

DubiousDelphine said:


> Well he does appear in the cafe in NL. at some moments



Oh, I never visited the Cafe much so that's probably why I never saw him. That's good they at least used him in there.


----------



## dizzy bone

yassss copped a blue feather ^o^


----------



## DubiousDelphine

argh... 3 more days until i can get a blue feather i have 20 tokens grrr
hope they arent sold out on the last day of the event


----------



## LambdaDelta

MapleSilver said:


> He appears during the opening sequence with Isabelle to tell you to visit his island, then he shows up during tours which not a lot of people seem to even play outside of grinding for medals. I don't recall any other times he's there in New Leaf.
> 
> He also has a photo in the Town Hall but that barely counts as an appearance in my opinion.



not even sure how I forgot about the tours, considering all my badges grinding from them


----------



## Ishtar

When do the tokens get given to participators? I joined tbt today and saw this late, art was the only one open so I submitted an entry. I am starting to understand collectables the more I read and from what I see, tokens will be a good opportunity for me to start a lineup. Am I too late?


----------



## LambdaDelta

the art contest is the only one you can receive tokens for now, and they'll be distributed sometime after submissions close


----------



## will.

when is the winner of the raffle gonna be drawn?


----------



## LambdaDelta

I'd imagine probably sometime after the art contest prize tokens are distributed


----------



## Sgt.Groove

I still have this rotten turnip... is this here to stay? If the rotten turnip is permanent I will weep for joy (because it would make a hecka good halloween lineup)


----------



## dizzy bone

Darius-The-Fox said:


> I still have this rotten turnip... is this here to stay? If the rotten turnip is permanent I will weep for joy (because it would make a hecka good halloween lineup)



They doooo look great! Rotten turnip with flea collectible u_u but I don’t think those are there to stay like the red turnips


----------



## Sgt.Groove

dizzy bone said:


> They doooo look great! Rotten turnip with flea collectible u_u but I don’t think those are there to stay like the red turnips



Dizzy, every time I look at your lineup im awestruck, but wouldn't it be great if the watering can could also be in that lineup? like a mini garden?... Just me? *looks at watering can and bitten root vegetable* oh...


----------



## dizzy bone

Darius-The-Fox said:


> Dizzy, every time I look at your lineup im awestruck, but wouldn't it be great if the watering can could also be in that lineup? like a mini garden?... Just me? *looks at watering can and bitten root vegetable* oh...



Oh yeah I’ve totally thought about that too. It would look great with all the flowers I’ve amassed haha!


----------



## DubiousDelphine

Darius-The-Fox said:


> Dizzy, every time I look at your lineup im awestruck, but wouldn't it be great if the watering can could also be in that lineup? like a mini garden?... Just me? *looks at watering can and bitten root vegetable* oh...



tbh i wouldnt mind having a watering can as a collectable, not temporary


----------



## Sgt.Groove

DubiousDelphine said:


> tbh i wouldnt mind having a watering can as a collectable, not temporary



There was a temp golden can a while back during halloween   Shame that none of those collectibles were permanent


----------



## will.

i raised a red turnip and also bought a red turnip from Bucky Barnes, and when i was looking through my inventory, the one that i bought wasn't giftable..
is this on purpose or a mistake?


----------



## Maiana

donnellcrossing said:


> i raised a red turnip and also bought a red turnip from Bucky Barnes, and when i was looking through my inventory, the one that i bought wasn't giftable..
> is this on purpose or a mistake?



Just realized this has happened to me as well.


----------



## Jeremy

donnellcrossing said:


> i raised a red turnip and also bought a red turnip from Bucky Barnes, and when i was looking through my inventory, the one that i bought wasn't giftable..
> is this on purpose or a mistake?



It should work now!


----------



## Biancasbotique

I wish we could keep our rotten turnips lol


----------



## Sgt.Groove

If we could keep the rotten turnip it would be even more rare than a normal turnip, could make it non giftable so it would be a hard choice :>


----------



## Jeremy

Voting for the Art Contest is now open! The staff have narrowed the entries down to their favorite 11 and it's now up to the community to decide the winners. *Click here to vote*.


----------



## LambdaDelta

god the empty banner with the event technically still going on is weird af


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

The banner feels wrong without the stuff in it to be honest


----------



## LambdaDelta

ok, now it looks strangely eerie

is serena gonna be part of an upcoming woods mini-event now?


----------



## MapleSilver

Make sure to hide your axes, everyone. Serena does not like them.


----------



## seliph

SERENA MY BABIE


----------



## Ossiran

Don't throw axes at Serena.


----------



## DubiousDelphine

oh my


----------



## Stella-Io

SERENA GIVE ME A DANG SILVER AXE THIS IS ALL I -AXE- FOR.

Bad puns Ik I will see myself out now


----------



## Sgt.Groove

Doggo! But no fountain... the heck? Im confuzzled


----------



## Sweetley

Release a Serena collectible, she deserves it.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Golbetty said:


> Release a Serena collectible, she deserves it.



Ok yes this is all I could ever want


----------



## Alienfish

Golbetty said:


> Release a Serena collectible, she deserves it.



omg yes please <3 i loooove her looks


----------



## r a t

I’ve gotta say Serena with the sunset tbt background is very majestic and elegant, what a queen


----------



## toadsworthy

surprise serena and farley collectibles when


----------



## moonbyu

oh! what's serena the water fountain goddess doing here? did someone throw their axe again?


----------



## seliph

toadsworthy said:


> surprise serena and farley collectibles when



dude i'd die for a serena collectible or 12


----------



## cornimer

Um who angered her


----------



## seliph

where is this angry serena everyone's talking about i need to see her


----------



## cornimer

gyro said:


> where is this angry serena everyone's talking about i need to see her



I saw her twice when I posted but haven't seen her since....maybe they're saving her for later


----------



## LambdaDelta

Vampnessa said:


> I saw her twice when I posted but haven't seen her since....maybe they're saving her for later



ｗｏｏｄｓ　ｅｖｅｎｔ　ｈｙｐｅ


----------



## Stella-Io

Tbh if there was a Serna collectable, I'd give all my tbt for it.


----------



## MapleSilver

I used my endless repository of art skills to bring you a representation of angry Serena. 







I'll try to take a screenshot whenever she shows up again.


----------



## toadsworthy

MapleSilver said:


> I used my endless repository of art skills to bring you a representation of angry Serena.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to take a screenshot whenever she shows up again.



this is gorgeous


----------



## Snowesque

I don't know if there's more like it, but yeah.


----------



## LambdaDelta

MapleSilver said:


> I used my endless repository of art skills to bring you a representation of angry Serena.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to take a screenshot whenever she shows up again.





Spoiler: idk about the rest of you, but this looks like a perfect match to me


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

LambdaDelta said:


> Spoiler: idk about the rest of you, but this looks like a perfect match to me



Why do you have 609 notifications you heathen lmao


----------



## dedenne

MapleSilver said:


> I used my endless repository of art skills to bring you a representation of angry Serena.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to take a screenshot whenever she shows up again.



this is a masterpiece oh my god


----------



## LambdaDelta

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Why do you have 609 notifications you heathen lmao



oh, it's 621+ now


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

LambdaDelta said:


> oh, it's 621+ now



*Literally checks a notification as soon as I get one* Bruh


----------



## LambdaDelta

oh, same

these are all (")unread(") pms


----------



## DubiousDelphine

wait where did serena go?


----------



## SensaiGallade

DubiousDelphine said:


> wait where did serena go?



Back to the fountain where she belongs


----------



## Jeremy

Thanks to all who participated in this event! The winners for the art contest have been announced here. We will be distributing the final tokens shortly and the prize shop will be closing on Sunday night.

This thread is locked for the time being, so please post in the art contest results thread. It will be reopened when we are about to draw the winner of the raffle.


----------



## Jeremy

It's finally time to draw the winner of our Ordered Set of House Collectibles raffle!

334 tickets were purchased.

1 ticket will be chosen.

The owner of the selected ticket will receive the Japanese "House" collectibles in their proper order.

And the winner is...

...


...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

*Kumatcha!*

Congratulations and we will be sending the collectibles to you shortly.

And with that, our first Old School Animal Crossing Week has officially officially ended (for the third time). Thank you everyone for participating!


----------



## MasterM64

Congratulations Kumatcha for winning the house set!


----------



## seliph

anyone else think kumatcha was just an onomatopoeia that jeremy came up with and was like "wait who's the winner"

anyway congrats!! lmao


----------



## cornimer

Congrats Kumatcha!! And thank you staff for all the work put into hosting another great event


----------



## dizzy bone

Jeremy said:


> It's finally time to draw the winner of our Ordered Set of House Collectibles raffle!
> 
> 334 tickets were purchased.
> 
> 1 ticket will be chosen.
> 
> The owner of the selected ticket will receive the Japanese "House" collectibles in their proper order.
> 
> And the winner is...
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> *Kumatcha!*
> 
> Congratulations and we will be sending the collectibles to you shortly.



wow congratulations kumatcha!!!!! enjoy your houses!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Congrats, Kumatcha!


----------



## Snowesque

Congrats, Kumatcha! As others have said, thank you staff for the event as well!


----------



## Lancelot

Kongratscha, Kumatcha!


----------



## Alienfish

Congrats  Enjoy all the new shiny houses <3


----------



## Jacob

Congrats Kumatcha, and thank you staff for running this event! Was a lot of fun :]


----------



## Stella-Io

Congrats Kumatcha!

Thanks staff for hosting an awesome event, I enjoyed this one alot!


----------



## LambdaDelta

congratulations! uh.... whoever you are


----------



## roseflower

Congrats Kumatcha! 
Thanks for the event staff!


----------



## Vizionari

Congrats to kumatcha!


----------



## Sgt.Groove

And then kumatcha never logged on again... 

Just kidding :3 congratulations Kumatcha!


----------



## cosmylk

Oh dang what happened.
aaa thank you I never actually thought I would win.

I totally forgot I purchased tickets, if someone hadn't dm'ed me I wouldn't have checked
-shot for taking this for granted-


----------



## Nougat

Whoa Kumatcha, congrats! Your lineup is looking absolutely awesome


----------



## Paperboy012305

I never got a chance to say congrats to Kumatcha for the Raffle. Well, now I am.

Congrats Kumatcha!

Also, it should be known that this was in fact, the *LONGEST* TBT Week we ever had!


----------

